# Sharkshields



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I apologise if this is considered a duplicated topic somehow. I searched for the old post on sharkshields and couldn't find any reference to it.

I am actively thinking about buying a sharkshield for use on the Outback. I do remember someone (Simond11?) a loooong time ago making reference to getting a zap on the backside when water would rise up the scupper holes around the seat when the shield was activated. Can anyone confirm whether in fact this happens? The other follow on question I have is would a pedeler's feet get zapped when the shield was on if one's feet were in the water behind the mirage drive? I know this sounds pretty theoretical and was hoping someone out there actually had some first hand practical experience. Asking the Sharkshield folks would also render a largely theoretical response unless they had actual yak use experience I reckon.

I also remember some discussion on the forum about AKFF reselling them to offer a very attractive buy price to the forum members. I think the price discussed was around $550 versus the retail price of some $750 odd. The discusson seemed to disappear possibly due to a lack of interest. So my question are:

What was the conclusion to those discussions on reselling and is it possible?
And is there anyone else interested in a shield so we could collectively get a better buy price?

Thanks in advance for any insight on the butt-zapping and on the history to the old discussion.

JT


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

JT, you just need to fish with someone who swims slower than you (I'm a very fast swimmer, what are you doing Wednesday?).

Actually, if they were available for a good price (~$500) I'd seriously consider one.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

sbd said:


> JT, you just need to fish with someone who swims slower than you (I'm a very fast swimmer, what are you doing Wednesday?).
> 
> Actually, if they were available for a good price (~$500) I'd seriously consider one.


That's what I reckon Dave. More expensive than a pair of brown shorts but still a pretty good investment in the reasonably likey eventual visitation by the man in the grey suit (if you're out there often enough and long enough.....).

JT


----------



## BluewaterJon (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi my name is Jon Schwartz. I live in CA, USA but I fish a lot on the Big Island of Hawaii where there are LOTS of tigers. I have had a run in with one when my wife and I were fishing there and I can personally tell you, no bs, that it saved us. I can't tell you if the tiger that was rushing us, was going to just bump into us repeatedly like he has done to some people I know there, or ram us and try to get us off the yak, like he has done with others, or even bite the yak, I just know that when it came within the range of that device after streaming at us, it took off, and the change in it's behavior was so dramatic, it was like it had been shocked, or like if I blew a terribly piercing whistle 5 feet from your ear, it was that bothered. If you are really interested in the story, I have a story that tells exactly what happened on my website, http://www.bluewaterjon.com. Yeah I have a video for sale on that site but I don't care if you get the video, I am referring you to my site cuz I have all the pics and the whole story laid out for easy reading. Click on the "My Stories" book icon on the bottom left corner of the front page. I have no financial interest in the company either, I just want to be upfront about that. I would not tell someone that something like this works, at least in my own experience, if I didn't believe it. So the end result, anyway, is that I do not go out there in Hawaii without one. I was just there on a photo shoot and the photogs were looking at me, cams down, just talking, and a tiger swam right next to me as large as my yak. I didn't have the thing on but you can bet I turned it on after that!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> JT -
> 
> I would get one but I have a fear that they would actually keep the sharks away. Good luck with your decision.


You should be carrying the optional Hobie shark chum bucket on the back of your Outback Ken 8)

Personally I'll watch from a distance.

This is a piece from the Shark Shield website. I assume they won't be the least bit bothered in me posting it:

6th of February, 2006
Gary Maclachlan
Kayaker
Baulkham Hills, NSW, Australia
I have been using the Freedom 4 Shark Shield successfully for the last 3 months. I fish for pelagic game fish off the NSW coast, very often on my own. The Freedom 4 has granted me peace of mind when far out at sea on a solo fishing trip. I mount the device through the draining holes that are in the middle of the ski. The wetsuit part goes under straps on the base of the ski and the cable hangs down through the holes. This results in the device offering protection directly below where you sit on the ski. I have witnessed the device deterring large hammerhead and tiger sharks. What happens is whilst fighting a fish like a king fish they generally circle a bit under the ski, this is when I normally loose the fish to sharks. However I have witnessed the sharks trying to get near to the fish but being deflected by the device as they get to close to it.

Gary...are you out there?

I will state that I have no connection whatsoever with Shark Shield and certainly no vested interest in the product being sold.

JT


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm interested too and if the price was cheap enough, I reckon they'd be heaps of yakkers interested!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, the manufacturers were prepared to sell them to the forum previously. I never went any further with it due to a lack of response. I would not be without my one. They only work out to a range of 4 or 5 metres so I can chase sharks still and be safe in my little safety zone. When I get one boat side I can ever release it just outside the shield's zone by cutting my line or turn the shield off so I won't put the shark through any discomfort. After seeing the White shark down here the first thing I get was a shield.

The piece of mind it gives me is invaluable in my opinion. I now treat it like a seat belt. If I knew what day I was going to have a car accident, that is what day I would wear my seatbelt. Since I don't i wear it all the time. In a similar fashion I now use my shield when paddling or fishing in all salt water conditions. I can vouch for the fact that it doesn't scare fish away having caught lots of fish in close proximity to it. It does deter sharks and rays.

I have touched it lots of times why it is still running as I often forget to turn it off before dragging it up through the scupper hole on the Prowler. It gives me a small shock but nothing unpleasant. You would have to be touching it for us to feel the magnetic fields it puts out but sharks are so much more sensitive to these fields than we are. A new 7 hour model is soon to be released. I am going to buy one of these as is Spooled 1. I will donate my 4 hour one and the spare battery to my girlfriend as she is never on the water longer than this. They do need servicing every year at the factory to replace seals, this costs around $40. For those that think $500 + is too expensive for one, what is your life worth and imagine your kids growing up without a father.

While it can be argued that Shark attacks are rare, like spear fisherman we are in the high risk category as we wind fish in distress to our yaks and actively seek out bait scholls where sharks will be feeding. unlike spear fishos, we don't get to see the shark first and act defensively.

my 2 cents worth.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

I have to agree whole heartedly.

The WA diver who was nearly killed here last year really hammered it home, he had been diving for 25 years never a problem.

Then one day while returning to the surface bang, out of nowhere a shark ripped into his arm, while the Shark circuled him he slowly decended to the safety of a little hole in the reef, but was running out of air, fast. His mate who had surfaced thought that something was up , and quickly dived back in, as he decended he noticed the Shark was circuling his mate who was bleeding like a stuck pig.

When he got to him the Shark decided to go in for the kill, fortunatley for the pair of them his Shark Shield was on and as soon as the sahrk hit the exclusion zone, it turned and fled, subsequently they got back to the surface and lived to tell the tale. The diver who was bitten said that if it was not for his mate and the Shark Shield he would have most definatley have been killed.

I have mine on my Kayak without fail, there are more and more sightings every day. Kayak fisherman are travelling further and further out to sea, and are taking on bigger and bloodier fish, Shark country.

Those who have Shields will never know how many of these fantastic predators have passed beneath them, and will as I do, want to keep it that way.

Fishyak has just put a deal together for the Shark Shield Surf for my guys here in WA, I would like extend this offer to all AKFF members. I will contact Scott and get something posted in the commercial section.


----------



## BluewaterJon (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi again guys. Yeah the guy there Paul is a really nice guy too. I was in a rush to get to Kona and get some new batteries and he sent them out without receiving payment, my credit card was giving them problems, and he sent it, just saying, have fun on your trip and we will take care of it when you get back. The thing that I neglected to do the first time, years ago. was properly charge the batts and discharge them, three times, in salt water before use, so that they retain a full charge. What you can do is, get a bucket, put a couple of cups of salt in it, and then use that as salt water. The only thing I slightly disagree with as posted by others is how pleasant the shock is when you touch it. Maybe I am a wimp but I find it unpleasant. Not that I care much, it is comforting to know that it is working. Sometimes I reach down to mess with the transducer of my fishfinder and forget that it is down there too and touch it and it's just enough to make you go "WOOOPS!" I do not use it in Mexico and Calfornia, only Hawaii. I asked the maker why they don't sell them in dive shops and they said they thought that shops would probably not want to feature it, because then it would be telling the customers that there are actually sharks that they might need to be on the lookout for- you know, "_Ok, can I also rent you a sharkshield_?", that wouldn't inspire confidence in your average tourist looking to see a Finding Nemo type of bland experience.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Great follow up posts Scott, Shawn and Jon. Thank you.

I spoke to Sharkshield yesterday. The new 7 hour battery models are being sold and apparantly offer an exclusion zone of 7 to 8 meters.

Shawn. It looks like we have 4 or 5 people that are seriously interested. I would be interested to see what sort of deal you can offer the forum. Your preparedness to do so is very much appreciated 

Scott...have you seen any evidence that these things work? I don't know that there is any dispute as to their effectiveness. Seem to be well and truly tested in battle?

JT


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, we (the forum) were able to open an account previously with the suppliers enabling us to sell them at cost to our members. I can't see that this has changed. If we can get 4 or so people interested we can order direct with the subsequent price savings. If you are interested post below and I will contact the supplier and get costings.

JT, I can say that these shields do work. On a few occasions I have forgotten to turn off my shield when C&R fishing for sharks. The amount of drag they pull when you pull them into the field demonstrates to me their discomfort. I have also paddled over lots of rays and ground sharks in shallow water and if the shield is off you paddle over them without them worrying too much, maybe slowly swimming away. If you paddle over them with the shield on they bolt when you get within 5 or so metres of them. While I can't say that I have had a attack cancelled due to the shield I possibly have as I regularly paddle with the seals through kelp forests ect and also around the large salmon sea pens where the divers also see whites.

When you said that a 7 hour battery is now available, does this mean that the unit is the same and a seven hour battery can be used with the freedom 4?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

The freedom 4 battery is totally differant than the new 7 hour range of batteries, its bigger, the 7 is small and comapct.

The Shark Shield Surf and the Freedom 7 are exactly the same unit, the freedom 7 fits into the pouch as did the freedom 4.

The Surf unit has a longer antenna and is and thinner, so no probems getting it through scupper holes, and I think the mounting plate is more conducive for fitting them to kayaks as a permanant fixture.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Shawn said:


> The freedom 4 battery is totally differant than the new 7 hour range of batteries, its bigger, the 7 is small and comapct.
> 
> The Shark Shield Surf and the Freedom 7 are exactly the same unit, the freedom 7 fits into the pouch as did the freedom 4.
> 
> The Surf unit has a longer antenna and is and thinner, so no probems getting it through scupper holes, and I think the mounting plate is more conducive for fitting them to kayaks as a permanant fixture.


Shawn,

I was opting towards the freedom 7 as it means that you can use it off the yak for spear diving etc and also can be worn should you tip out of the yak on a bad day out. Are you suggesting that the Freedom 7 would have difficulty going down standard sort of scupper holes (in my case the rear well ones on a Hobie Outback)?

Scott...mark me down as interested for 1 unit.

JT


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi JT,

Both of the antennas will go down through any kayak scupper hole. I prefer the Surf because the antenna is 2.8M long compared to 2.2 that of the Freedom 7.

I would suggest you buy the Surf, this will give you the mounting plate, and then buy the pouch for the leg as an accessory.

Both units are exactly the same, then you have the best of both worlds. I mount mine on the front hatch, then at least I can see the lights flashing reltive to how much charge I have left.

I hope this helps.

Regards
Shawn


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Can anyone shed some light on the difference betwwen the personal one and the boat shield? A guy who I buy stock from bought 2 of these a while ago and he is going to see what sort of deal he can do for me for both of them. They are both brand new and from memory the antenna is just a bit longer on the boat shield, so for kayaks it shouldnt be a problem. Im more than likely going to take one, so ill put the other up here when he gives me the price.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm not sure of the difference, but as long as they keep sharks away then that's great!
I'm interested in getting one, but I think they are too expensive. If I could get one cheap, that'd be awesome!!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

has anyone actually seen sharks up here in qld worth worrying about, 
i did see a small one out at wello one morning but havent seen anything to warrant $500


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd like one, but I'd see it more for offshore use - in Middle Harbour I'm more worried about the giant eels. I'll still seriously consider one if the price is right.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't have a yak yet, but will be getting one. In SA, there aren't too many locations which haven't seen GWs at one time or another, even the Metro beaches have had 2 or 3 fatalities over the last few years. Having the shield will mean I WILL eventually fish Fowlers Bay for Kingies, Nannygai etc, Coffin Bay for Snapper (30lbers!), Port Lincoln Tuna Pens for BFT etc. Wouldn't go near those places without a SS. Even at a sleeply little caravan park at Stansbury with a very calm, sheltered beach on the Yorke Peninsula my parents and a crowd recently watched a 5m white pointer check out a pontoon designed purely for people to swim out to in about 3m or less of water, linger and a while before swimming toward the jetty! I'm in NOW if the price is right.

Big D


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Hi JT,
> 
> Both of the antennas will go down through any kayak scupper hole. I prefer the Surf because the antenna is 2.8M long compared to 2.2 that of the Freedom 7.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn. So going by what you say the Surf version pops out of the mounting plate and slips into the pouch for the leg i.e. the only difference is the way it attaches as an option and the length of the antenna? Thanks for the great pics by the way.

I think you are spot on Ken. It is naive to believe that every time you go out in any sort of open water that sharks aren't in the vacinity. You just need to take up scuba diving to draw that conclusion. In saying that you would have to be pretty damn unlucky to really encounter one Scott style.....but it does happen. And when it does happen it seems to me that your options are very limited. Sit still and pray (if it's a heavy weight and showing interest) or flee...(or go to ramming speed like Scott) either way you are taking your chances. I bet that guy in the US that got his rig chewed on is in the market for a SS. For me it's as much about peace of mind and the ability to berley every once in a while. I want to get out and try as many things and places as possible on the yak without that distant question of what's beneath.................

By the way Big D, welcome to the forum mate 

JT


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> I'd like one, but I'd see it more for offshore use - in Middle Harbour I'm more worried about the giant eels. I'll still seriously consider one if the price is right.


Clontarf middle harbour and Roseville river is the place you need one SBD. spring is the worst when the tiger sharks of all sizes come into roseville river to breed. As a kid Bantry bay was a regular haunt and have seen the fins all over the place many times. Last fatal shark attack in sydney harbour was bantry bay and most fatal attacks have been there ok it was a while ago but with the cleaner water they will be back. My mates and i as youngens had caught small tigers (under 1m) as far up as carrolls creek. On the plus side theres a hole off the northern bank just to the east of bantry bay that my grandfather use to pull huge jewfish out of.

When i can afford it i'd be interested in one.

Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i am a bit inclined to agree with you dave , having been round a while , i have memories of attacks and near misses in middle harbour , and also where i fish a fair bit , the parramatta river with bull sharks , i admit ., i dont think about sharks while i'm out there enjoying myself , but i am aware they are around , and having come into contact with some big ones while surfing and ski riding and also fishing offshore and have one attack the boat , i would feel a lot more relaxed with a shark shield , but at the moment cant afford one at the current price , if they were a fair bit cheaper , i would be in .


----------



## justinp (Jul 9, 2007)

I would hazard a guess that most avid lure fisherman on this forum have invested more dollars in their lure collection, not even counting rods, reels, lines, terminal tackle, pfd, uhf, gps, wetsuit, nets, booties, leccys, livewells, than the cost of a shark sheild, my point is if you truly anxious on the water about the taxmen, then forget about buying lures and such for a few months and put that money aside for the sheild, with the amount of pelagics in the harbour at different times, then surely their are sharks as well, I know I will be getting one as soon as I can stop buying all the other bits I want, cheers.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

We hear lots of tales of kayaks being hit buy sharks or even bitten but does anyone know of any attack where the kayaker has been injured ?
This could sway my oppinion but at the moment they would need to be cheaper for me to buy one.

It seems to me that the guys who actually catch fish are in more danger than me 

Kerry


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

hi, i'm interested in knowing if any one in victoria has or uses a shark shield, i intend to fish mainly off, sunnyside,fishermans beach and maybe the westernport area if the conditions are right, i m aware that there may be sharks around but how worried ! should i be, good luck, steve taff.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

meoldchina: I'm sure Tony will be interested to know you have an ulterior motive for inviting him along on your offshore trips.

I don't use a shark shield but I am very aware of the presence of sharks.

If you're working a tuna boil you can bet your arse that there's at least half a dozen noahs under you.

I don't bleed my catch, I don't play it out too long and I don't try to bring it on board in the middle of a boil.

So far my strategy of presenting myself as just another predator rather than a victim seems to be working.

Have I seen many sharks? Yes.

I've caught and released a good number as well.

They come with the territory and I give them all the respect I feel they deserve. To date they've reciprocated... which I appreciate very much.

If you're not comfortable out on the water without a shark shield, however, you should get one.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> So far he hasn't cottoned on and I'm hoping he's too busy at work to read this thread. I used to have another option but Nick moved to France.


Ross, and I guess I was another one in your quiver for later use, after all the plaudits you gave me on Mooloolaba :lol:

Had a look at the launch site last weekend, and you are right, it's a top spot for a wimp and I may well take the drive up one day with the tupperware on top of the van, imagine you park near the pilot station at roads end?


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Straddie (Apr 19, 2007)

I am interested in a Shark Shield, I do fish where there are sharks and have been nervous for a while that a shark may come too close.

Please keep me informed.

cheers Phil


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I am interested, Shaun, are the antenna different in any way other than length, I am concerned about line particularly fine braid getting caught up in it. Can you post a close up of them please.

I would prefer the surf.

Thanks for your efforts.

I would like a more passive device to the bangstick!


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I am awaiting a reply from the suppliers. They were previously prepared to offer the forum a trading account so I can't see why this would have changed. As soon as I know prices ect I will post the information here and then try to judge how many people are interested.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Fisherdan,

Apart from the antenna length the two units are exactly the same. I believe as I said in my last post, that the better of the two would be the surf, as it gives you the length,and the plate to attach it to to the kayak. I will find out if the pouch is available as an accessory, I know the plate is!

I have been using mine for well over 15 months, and I am glad that they upgraded the freedom 4, same exclusion zone, but only four hours on the water, the spare battery was not cheap either, $171 :shock: :shock: :shock: And as we can all sit out there for 6-7 hours and often longer, the new units are I think really condusive to what we do.

The antenna cable is really tightly woven, the close up may not give you that impression, but believe me it really is, i would say that these are kayaker proof  If you managed to throw a hook into it, or a fish got tangled in it then that would be a real case of bad luck, but not detrimental, cross fingers not happened to me yet 

The second picture shows the unit in its entirity, this one has a 2.8M antenna. Just remember if you have to touch the antenna when wet then, turn it off first, you will get a kick, not life threatening, but you will know about it.

Trust me I was that man :shock: :shock: :shock:

I hope this helps mate.
Regards
Shawn


----------



## DaveJ (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd be very interested in one of these units if the price is write. A mate, some of you may know as Buj just purchased one. Pretty sure it's the freedom 7. I'll be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

meoldchina said:


> Richo --- yes that's where we park - do you want to join me next trip ?


Ross will take a rain check for the moment but have warmed to the idea after seeing it mate, will PM some time and take my wife up for overnight and score brownie points as well


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice one Richo!!
I'm always looking for ways to score brownie points!!


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi there guys. Please keep me also in the loop. I AM VERY INTERESTED. Scott I think it was you who said how much are your life worth. Are ther any thing else needed to be said after those WISE words

BLUEWATERJON Nice to see you are also on the forum mate. I know you said that you did not want to talk about your DVD. Well mate I bought your DVD from you about a month ago and I loved it. Cant believe anybody can get that big a tuna on a yak. Any plans for a second DVD


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks heaps for the info mate - re the shark shields and everything else. I was in there today picking up mine and having a chat to your lovely wife. She gave me a wonderful deal ;-) Seriously though, thanks for looking after us with the price. It's been absolutely awesome to deal with both of you and the young bloke in your shop there. Just a shame I didn't get to catch up with you while I was in there.

Speaking of your shop, it's looking great and getting even better with the new displays and that going up on the back there as you walk in. Some very nice showcase rigs there as well 

Anyway, have a great weekend if I don't catch you on the water and thanks again for the shield. Always nice to know there's someone out there more interested in safely developing the sport rather than lining their pockets with gold ;-)

Have fun!

PS. I was chatting to a couple of the other blokes from the comp day and I think there may be one or two more coming your way.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

What would you need a shark shield for anyway!!!! :shock:


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Like to see that one get pulled in with 2 lb line from a kayak


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

fisherdan said:


> I am interested, Shaun, are the antenna different in any way other than length, I am concerned about line particularly fine braid getting caught up in it. Can you post a close up of them please.
> 
> I would prefer the surf.
> 
> ...


Hi Fisherdan,

The pouch that goes with the Freedom 7 is not available for the Surf unit, therfore if you want to dive etc, I would suggest you look at the 7, and either attach it to the rear of the seat,( I did this when I had the Freedom 4) and then push the antenna through the rear scupper holes, then / or buy the base plate that is used with the surf, if you wanted it permanently fixed to a hatch like the picture I posted.

If you have a Kayak that has any propolsion system (like my Stealth Drive, or Minn Kota) then you will have to mount the unit from the front, even at mid ships there is too much of a risk of it getting tangled. I have just fitted this one to a Tarpon 140, not the best of deck space to use, but looks great on the front, and will work be well out of the way when I fit the Stealth Drive to it in a week or so.

Regards
Shawn


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi DugongStorey,

Vicky gave you a wonderful deal, wasa that all about, be talking to her tonight :lol:

As always mate, a real pleasure, I shall see you in the morning, perfect conditions, Karl chasing me to go to the three mile reef, you up for that?
Shawn


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi mate,

I sure am. I have all this new kit to test out ;-) Fish finder and Shark Shield ---> note the irony in that 

Mate, I'm happy to go where ever. Last time we went to three mile the fish were playing hide 'n' seek (or was it just hide 'n' hide)..... Not sure whether that's a sign to go back and redeem ourselves or that we should try somewhere else. At least we get some excercise going out there even if there's no fish.

Have fun and I'll catch up with you tomorrow morning.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I just found this info on a website re: Freedom 7- Could be handy!



> *Special Note Regarding Battery:*
> 
> Rechargeable batteries require a degree of cycling when new before they reach their full capacity.
> Please fully charge and then discharge the Shark Shieldâ„¢ battery 2 times before using the unit. Ensure the battery is fully charged prior to use.
> A simple way to discharge the battery is to place both electrodes in a bucket of fresh water with 1/2 cup of salt (or use salt water) and turn the unit on. Leave the power module out of the water so that it can be turned off easily without any stimulation to the hand.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Spooled- Good bit of info, I had a couple of mates that had charging difficulties, nearly sent them back until they read the instructions 

DugongStorey, I will see thee at 0630 hrs, Karl and the rest of the crew are going out on Sunday. I have the other yak with me, so your good lady can have a play on Sunday.

CYA
Shawn


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Courtesy of my lovely wife I am now the proud owner of a Freedom 7.

Last night I did the opening charge and today I am doing the first discharge in a bucket of saltwater to condition the battery.

I gotta say the electric shocks are strangely addictive - Every hour or so, I dip my hand in the bucket just to feel the shock. :shock:

I intend to run the unit from the bow of my yak and secure it under the hull with a bungee cord loop to stop it flappin' around while fishing.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> Courtesy of my lovely wife I am now the proud owner of a Freedom 7.
> 
> Last night I did the opening charge and today I am doing the first discharge in a bucket of saltwater to condition the battery.
> 
> ...


I too am the pround owner of a Freedom 7 and am just completing the second of my full charge/full; discharge cycles.

Spooled.... I know what you mean on the shocks...they are strangely addictive. Try putting 2 hands into the water. The shocks are increased 3 fold and your hands go into spasms. While you do pull them out pretty quickly I do find myself going back for another go 8) :shock:

JT


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

> Spooled.... I know what you mean on the shocks...they are strangely addictive. Try putting 2 hands into the water. The shocks are increased 3 fold and your hands go into spasms. While you do pull them out pretty quickly I do find myself going back for another go


JT

I hope the sharks don't do the same mate 

ps: just like to register my interest in a shark shield

Cheers
Jeffo


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

You guys should try relieving yourselves on an electric fence.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

JT said:


> Try putting 2 hands into the water. The shocks are increased 3 fold and your hands go into spasms. While you do pull them out pretty quickly I do find myself going back for another go 8) :shock:
> 
> JT


     

You're a brave man JT. At this point I'm in no real hurry to continue my experiments with the right hand. After a few quick dabs, the surgical steel plates and screws inside my hand make me very, very, nervous.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Dan.

I was under the impression that the 'tail' had to hang down in the water to give maximum protection.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Billybob,

You're probably right. As long as the shark turns within a metre of the yak, that'll do.

There's a little fabric loop 3/4 of the way down the electrode, if the field is by reduced by being strapped to that point I figure a foot of dangling will compensate a bit, and still be practical for fishing.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ken the electrolysis in an outboard is a very small eletrical current not enough to shock you but emulates prey with a week heart pulse for the sharks. The idea of the shark sheild is to overload those sensors with a larger shock bit like a punch in the nose for us, won't kill us but will bl*&dy hurt.

Cheers Dave


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Morning all,

Over the past few days I've had a couple of inquiries re: how much I got my kit for. Given other specials on fishing products have been posted elsewhere I assume it's OK for me to do the same........? Not sure why this hasn't been done already....

Myself and a couple of local lads have picked up units for $533 off one of the retailers on this forum (Shawn - who's actually on this thread funnily enough). One of my mates, who's an Eastern States member of this and the Australian Kayak Fishing Stuff forum, picked one up from Shawn for the same unit price plus a little extra for postage and handling ($17 I believe and I assume it would be about the same for everyone reasonably close to a capital city). From what I understand, that price is good for everyone on the AKFS forum and I would expect for everyone here as well (if asked nicely :lol: ). The price is apparently going up by about $70 but I'm not 100% sure when that will be - I think it's the end of this month.

Shawn, I assume you don't mind me making the post above. Are you able to confirm the details - especially when the price is changing? Thank you.

Hope this helps everyone.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I must say that $533 bucks is a pretty damn good price. I chatted to Shawn yesterday and he confirmed the price and the availability for AKFFers. He also said that the factory is putting the price up by $80 in a month so now would seem to tbe the time if you wanted one.

I paid $630 for mine locally 4 days ago so can only feel good for the rest of you lucky lot that get the killer price (  )

(I have no financial interest in Shawn's business.)

JT


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey JT,

Sorry I didn't post this sooner - you could have saved some money as well. I have no financial interest in Shawn's business either. If I fall over a good deal I just like to share the love :lol:

Anyone else out there got a good deal on something I need?


----------



## Furion (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi All,

Yeah I'd be interested in one of these too. Want to go further offshore and the idea of a deterant for the biggest fish would be good.

FrogMan


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi guys, im new here.

Im really interested in one of these too. Im kayak-less at the moment but i hope to change that this weekend. I know this thread is a little old but is there any progress on a grou buy. I didnt see anything in the commercial section.

thanks.


----------



## Yester (Jan 14, 2008)

I Just bought a Sharkshield and with the Freedom 7 theres no more need to charge, then discharge and test in saltwater etc.

They told me once i've charged it for the full 4 hours first time it will last for 6-7 jours every re-charge thereafter.

There goes all the hassles of working out how to use it and its now as easy as buying it, plugging it in overnight and off you go first thing the next morning.

Ive used it for a month now. I Just feed it through one of my scupper holes and i couldn't be more impressed.


----------

